# Phantom and Other Musicals



## SpartaDog (Jan 4, 2010)

Just wondering which musicals you guys prefer.

I'm partial to Phantom, and I've never met anyone who's heard it and NOT liked it.

I've got a fairly extensive Phantom collection, considering I didn't actually "collect" these things for the purpose of collecting them, like I do my horses.
Let's see. So far I've got:
- 2 glow-in-the-dark Phantom shirts
- poster
- 2 statues with music boxes inside. One is a snowglobe with Phantom pulling Christine through the mirror, the other is Raoul hugging Christine with a clear glass Phantom holding his arms up threateningly behind them. Both play Music of the Night, but the one with Raoul plays it faster for some reason.
- Sheet music book for violin
- 2 masks: the classic white half-face, and the skull/Red Death from the 2004 movie
- A fairly decent cosplay outfit comprised of various objects found around the house. The only things I bought FOR the outfit were black leather gloves and a fake rose
- DVD of the '04 movie
- Soundtrack for both the movie and the original London cast
- Playbill from when I saw it in March of '09
- Ticket from the same night
- And the centerpiece: I drew a picture of Phantom and had Howard McGillin (Broadway Phantom at the time, now replaced by John Cudia) and Marni Raab (Christine, who changes practically every night). I'll post a link to a scan of it, if anyone wants to see.

Also, I gotta say, I really did like the '04 movie a lot, and I really don't like Sarah Brightman as Christine. That's like Phantom blasphemy, I know. I thought Emmy and Marni were much better.

Honestly I haven't seen many other musicals, but I like Sweeney Todd and TLK, of course. I'd prolly like Les Mis, Fiddler on the Roof, Wicked and West Side Story, if I saw them.

Oh no, I'm sorry. I ranted again. XD


----------



## selkie (Jan 5, 2010)

I actually don't like it that much. The not musical version and book are better, I always thought.

But I'm also not one for musicals.

Which version of Sweeny Todd did you see? The movie?
There was a pretty neat performance of it where each actor played an instrument, instead of having an orchestra.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 5, 2010)

selkie said:


> Which version of Sweeny Todd did you see? The movie?
> There was a pretty neat performance of it where each actor played an instrument, instead of having an orchestra.



Yeah, I was unfortunately confined to the movie. I would have gone to see it, but I didn't find out that it had been brought back until after its second run was over again. XD I have heard the original cast though. I think Fiddler on the Roof did that same thing, with the instruments. My strings teacher told me about it.


----------



## Chalcedon (Jan 5, 2010)

I love Wicked and The Music Man.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 5, 2010)

Phantom of the Opera is ok

I much prefer Footloose, Rent, Avenue Q, Urinetown, and a few others...

I honestly cant stand Repo, though <_> the movie scares me, so I dont think I could sit through the play x.x

I'd so kill to see Grease performed somewhere though xD


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Canadian cast CD = greatest one :0


----------

